# Is it wrong for a grown woman to ride a 12.3hh welsh A?



## pennyturner (11 January 2014)

Hacked out on one of the kids little ponies this morning.  I haven't ridden him for ages, and I'd forgotten just how much fun he is.  I swear he loved every minute of it, seemed pleased with himself to be ridden by mum, and very forward.  I'm way too big for him, but does it matter if neither of us care?

*Still grinning from his 'motorbike' gallop*


----------



## 3Beasties (11 January 2014)

As long as you are not too heavy for him then I don't see a problem!


----------



## Darremi (11 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			Hacked out on one of the kids little ponies this morning.  I haven't ridden him for ages, and I'd forgotten just how much fun he is.  I swear he loved every minute of it, seemed pleased with himself to be ridden by mum, and very forward.  I'm way too big for him, but does it matter if neither of us care?

*Still grinning from his 'motorbike' gallop*
		
Click to expand...

When you say their neither of you care, you can't really speak for the pony. He's not going to be able to voice his objection.

I would say that as long as you don't weigh more than 9 stone you'll be alright.


----------



## pennyturner (11 January 2014)

I'm 11st, so yes, too heavy, but probably OK for the odd hack.  
He's very well built; close-coupled, with legs like scaffold poles.


----------



## mrogers (11 January 2014)

sec A's only go up to 12hh so hes more likely to be a sec B. I've both shown and schooled sec B's at shows for children who aren't as quick as the ponies reactions...and im 11st...and 5ft 8 :-o


----------



## p87 (11 January 2014)

I occasionally ride our 10.2 shetland just for a potter round the school and to teach her aids. I am around 10-11stone and she is more than able to carry my weight. Remember how strong horses are (especially  shetlands - they were bred as pit ponies and to carry men up the hills) and as long as you are just having the odd potter around and not expecting them to carry you for miles or jump then I'd say use your common sense, ignore the 'weight brigade' on here and have fun with your pony!

I am now expecting a barrage of abuse from the usual lot so I won't be typing any more replies on here lol


----------



## *hic* (11 January 2014)

Humph, my Section A has a self-imposed weight limit of 8 stone. Any more than that and off you go. I thought that as I had to walk half a mile up and down to the field regularly and she needed the exercise I'd kill two birds with one stone. I'd ridden naughtier little things than her before, anyway it was the heavier kids she managed to deposit so neatly, surely as a sensible adult used to riding difficult animals I'd be fine. No way was she putting up with me on board, two strides I stayed on before she dropped her shoulder and off I went. 

So I don't believe all this horses can't voice their objections: Oh yes they can!


----------



## Darremi (11 January 2014)

I was told by my mother that at 10 stone I should lose weight to event my 15.3 ISH so that is my perspective!


----------



## pennyturner (11 January 2014)

mrogers said:



			sec A's only go up to 12hh so hes more likely to be a sec B. I've both shown and schooled sec B's at shows for children who aren't as quick as the ponies reactions...and im 11st...and 5ft 8 :-o
		
Click to expand...

I know he's over height, and he isn't papered but he's section A type - definitely no elegant, riding pony type section B. 
He's an over-sized mutant mountain pony!


----------



## *hic* (11 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I was told by my mother that at 10 stone I should lose weight to event my 15.3 ISH so that is my perspective!
		
Click to expand...

Not that many years ago you'd have been using a weight cloth to get you up to 12 stone! Minimum weight was reduced to 11 stone for the 1996 Olympics and was only abolished in 1998 

Having said that, I wouldn't want to see my 15.3 very light built TB eventing with more than about 10 stone up, she's so little and she certainly shows it if, say, you stick 13 stone on her. I'm expecting her son who will be roughly the same height and who is by a very heavy cob to be able to carry 15 stone quite happily and hoping he'll event at lower levels with about 13 stone up.


----------



## *hic* (11 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			I know he's over height, and he isn't papered but he's section A type - definitely no elegant, riding pony type section B. 
He's an over-sized mutant mountain pony!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fab


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 January 2014)

I regularly ride my shetlands - 3-4x a week during the show session doing flat work and fun. I am 5'4" and just shy of 10st. They have absolutely no problems carrying me or having a yeehaa about the place! 

So long as your pony isn't struggling to carry you then bash on!


----------



## cambrica (11 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Humph, my Section A has a self-imposed weight limit of 8 stone. Any more than that and off you go. I thought that as I had to walk half a mile up and down to the field regularly and she needed the exercise I'd kill two birds with one stone. I'd ridden naughtier little things than her before, anyway it was the heavier kids she managed to deposit so neatly, surely as a sensible adult used to riding difficult animals I'd be fine. No way was she putting up with me on board, two strides I stayed on before she dropped her shoulder and off I went. 

So I don't believe all this horses can't voice their objections: Oh yes they can!
		
Click to expand...

LoL  It is far trickier riding an 11.2 than you realise! I had that notion and have been on both our sec A's partly to correct them when they were testing the young riders and partly to have a bit of pony fun - re-living my youth. I have been unceremoniously dumped ( to the amusement of the kids) and found them pretty uncomfortable. 
As for weight limits, I am 10 stone and they show no signs of weakness there plus many small adults compete in ridden m&m at high levels. I think though for my own safety I will stick with the bigger Welshies


----------



## angelish (11 January 2014)

yes it does matter your far too big and heavy to be riding a small pony buy a quad bike


----------



## millikins (11 January 2014)

There's a lady we see drag hunting on a Sec A. Bought for the kids, was vile to them so mum took it hunting to add something to the sales ad. They both had so much fun he stayed!


----------



## mirage (11 January 2014)

Knobberpony is a stocky 13hh Welsh something,and I have hacked her out.I'm 5ft 8 and about 10 stone,but I'm so useless that all I dare do is walk.


----------



## Darremi (11 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Not that many years ago you'd have been using a weight cloth to get you up to 12 stone! Minimum weight was reduced to 11 stone for the 1996 Olympics and was only abolished in 1998 

Having said that, I wouldn't want to see my 15.3 very light built TB eventing with more than about 10 stone up, she's so little and she certainly shows it if, say, you stick 13 stone on her. I'm expecting her son who will be roughly the same height and who is by a very heavy cob to be able to carry 15 stone quite happily and hoping he'll event at lower levels with about 13 stone up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about eventing a TB. I got down to 8 stone to ride my TB mare up to CCI**. When I put on weight again I gave her to somebody else to ride. I am 5.10 so it's not really healthy my natural weight is around 10 stone.

Personally I really don't think adults should be riding shetlands.


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 January 2014)

angelish said:



			yes it does matter your far too big and heavy to be riding a small pony buy a quad bike
		
Click to expand...

so how do you think the majority of ponies are broken in, not exactly an abundance of child riders who are capable of backing ponies correctly so adults have to hop on!! i used to hop on my daughters naughty 11.2 to remind him of his manners quite regularly.  he had no problem carrying me for those short sessions, only problem was getting my arse wedged in the cub saddle a few times much to daughters amusement


----------



## Megibo (11 January 2014)

If you enjoy it and pony doesn't compain, go for it! 

I rode my 13.3 section D at my heaviest of almost 13 stone (but stuck at 12 and a half for ages) and we both had a ball. Regular checks by physio and she was fine etc 
I'm 11 stone now and got 2 stone to go but she hasn't changed!


----------



## JennBags (11 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I'm expecting her son ...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2014)

I don't know if it's "wrong" but I wouldn't do it. I don't think all ponies let you know if you're too heavy, and I'd hate to think I might be doing damage. 

I'm about nine and a half stone at present. I'd ride a strong 13.2 but not a 12.2. Mollie's 14.2 so obviously fine for me, but I'd politely refuse if anyone over about 12 stone wanted to ride her. She's no lightweight but she's got quite a long back so not a weight-carrier either.


----------



## pennyturner (11 January 2014)

Been trying to upload a picture of him.  This is Bobby, looking a little bigger than he is on account of the hobbit (D#2 a few years ago) in the old iron shod cart.


----------



## pennyturner (11 January 2014)

I suppose I could test his enthusiasm by going out tomorrow into his 12 acre field and waving a headcollar at him


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (11 January 2014)

Oo I'm very envious, have often longed to jump on our sec a for a bit of fun...currently pregnant tho and usually a bit heavier than I could do with being, so haven't...but come the planned post-preg w,eight loss campaign I might!
Love your cart btw, am looking for a similar one for ours. Pony boy is gorgeous too!


----------



## DJ (11 January 2014)

He`s a good size  .... A lot of ponies were 'built/breed' to carry fully grown men over rough terrain. My lad is 12.3hh and i ride him ....


----------



## willhegofirst (11 January 2014)

Totally agree with daisysp8 welsh ponies were originaly breed for farmers to ride over the hills to check their sheep.


----------



## Wagtail (11 January 2014)

Well I'm 10 stone and no way would I ride a 12.3hh. But I am also very tall at 5'10".


----------



## Wagtail (11 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			Been trying to upload a picture of him.  This is Bobby, looking a little bigger than he is on account of the hobbit (D#2 a few years ago) in the old iron shod cart.






Click to expand...

Lovely pony, but he looks quite overweight in this photo. Personally would not put more than 8 stone on him. More if he lost weight.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2014)

willhegofirst said:



			Totally agree with daisysp8 welsh ponies were originaly breed for farmers to ride over the hills to check their sheep.
		
Click to expand...

Things which were done in the past are not necessarily the right things to do though. Bull breed dogs were originally bred for bull baiting but I'm not going to go and let mine have a go at some cattle.


----------



## DJ (11 January 2014)

I currently hover between 9st 12lbs and 10st 2lbs and i`m 5' 3" (ish) ....  

This was last summer when i first backed and started him







and this was christmas day ... a very good friend of mine was riding my other lad (hello **waves** as i know she`ll see this lol):








Please excuse the mud lolol


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2014)

daisysp8 said:



			I currently hover between 9st 12lbs and 10st 2lbs and i`m 5' 3" (ish) ....  

This was last summer when i first backed and started him







and this was christmas day ... a very good friend of mine was riding my other lad (hello **waves** as i know she`ll see this lol):








Please excuse the mud lolol
		
Click to expand...

He's lovely. He's a very strong looking chap, you don't look heavy on him.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			Been trying to upload a picture of him.  This is Bobby, looking a little bigger than he is on account of the hobbit (D#2 a few years ago) in the old iron shod cart.






Click to expand...

He's beautiful.  Personally I wouldn't ask those fine little legs to carry my nine and half stone plus tack and clothes though. 

I'd happily have a go in the cart!


----------



## DJ (11 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			He's lovely. He's a very strong looking chap, you don't look heavy on him. 

Click to expand...


Thank you, he is a really thick set solid little chap, and i`d say he`s grown a bit now too, he`ll be 13hh, maybe a tad bit more. I really should measure him again.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (11 January 2014)

If pony isnt complaining then i dont see the harm. i used to get slated for riding my welsh d x whose 14.3hh (see sig not exactly a tank) when i was 14 stone but he tanked me around 25 mile common ridings at full pelt and i was hard pressed to stop him and he still had plenty in the tank at the end.

If your balanced and its not hurting him and not every day then i dont see the harm. These ponies were bred for heavier loads.


----------



## Kokopelli (11 January 2014)

His legs don't look as chunky as you think, actually they look no bigger then the ones on my lad whose 14.2 and I won't let anyone over 8.5 stone ride him.

These ponies are sturdy for towing but not for carrying weight on their back, imo you're  asking for problems but it seems you're intent on carrying on anyway.


----------



## zigzag (11 January 2014)

Most people under estimate what ponies can carry.


----------



## khalswitz (11 January 2014)

I've posted before about me and my friends riding three Shetland x Highland ponies about 12.2hhish... I weighed about 11st, one friend about 11.5st and the other about 10.5st. I'm 5'10" and the one in the red fleece.












These guys were riding school/rda ponies, but naughty as hell. We would ride them for a month to six weeks brining them back into work after their summer and Christmas breaks. They were horribly spooky, could buck and spin, and were very strong - we would generally ride and lead, and school, so that they each were schooled/hacked/led twice a week each. We would always take them out a few good gallop hacks to let off steam (and would jump them over little 1 foot logs and things), and would take them to the beach in the summer too.

In the grand scheme of things, they didn't carry us often, and were more than strong enough for it. Plus that cross is horrific and not designed for a child.

Would I buy one for myself to ride (assume I'm not about 1.5-2 st heavier than I was then as is actuality) on a regular basis? No, I don't think that is fair. Would I jump on one now and then to take the edge off for a kid ? (Again at say 1 1st ish not at current weight). Sure, why not.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (11 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Personally I really don't think adults should be riding shetlands.
		
Click to expand...

Why not? They are tough, stocky little beggers and you can be damned sure my mare isn't a kids pony in the slightest! You see some kids in the show ring these days taller and chunkier than I am riding these wee beasts at high levels. I rarely ride a shetland in the ring anymore - just my mare once or twice a year at my local shows. The others I school for other people to ride in the ring. Rains goes far far better for me than any kid that has sat on him as he just rips the mick and does as he pleases yet I have a forward going, well schooled push button ride underneath me when I get on him.

If I was a ten tonne tessy then I could see your point but why should ponies be restricted to kids?


----------



## *hic* (11 January 2014)

JennBags said:



   

Click to expand...

It's those damned commas - damned if you do, damned if you don't


----------



## kirstys 1 (11 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I've posted before about me and my friends riding three Shetland x Highland ponies about 12.2hhish... I weighed about 11st, one friend about 11.5st and the other about 10.5st. I'm 5'10" and the one in the red fleece.












These guys were riding school/rda ponies, but naughty as hell. We would ride them for a month to six weeks brining them back into work after their summer and Christmas breaks. They were horribly spooky, could buck and spin, and were very strong - we would generally ride and lead, and school, so that they each were schooled/hacked/led twice a week each. We would always take them out a few good gallop hacks to let off steam (and would jump them over little 1 foot logs and things), and would take them to the beach in the summer too.

In the grand scheme of things, they didn't carry us often, and were more than strong enough for it. Plus that cross is horrific and not designed for a child.

Would I buy one for myself to ride (assume I'm not about 1.5-2 st heavier than I was then as is actuality) on a regular basis? No, I don't think that is fair. Would I jump on one now and then to take the edge off for a kid ? (Again at say 1 1st ish not at current weight). Sure, why not.
		
Click to expand...

They look like cracking ponies!
The little bay looks JUST like my shetland/welsh, she's 11.2hh. I ride her and I'm 5'2".


----------



## blond1 (11 January 2014)

OP I think you'll be fine.  Picture is of 5'9" jockey weighing 9stone riding 12.2 pony and they had a great time together.


----------



## junglefairy (11 January 2014)

Kokopelli said:



			His legs don't look as chunky as you think, actually they look no bigger then the ones on my lad whose 14.2 and I won't let anyone over 8.5 stone ride him.

These ponies are sturdy for towing but not for carrying weight on their back, imo you're  asking for problems but it seems you're intent on carrying on anyway.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Additionally, people commenting that they see heavier kids riding ponies, or it was done in the past etc. That's not the point, it doesn't make it good for the pony.


----------



## Darremi (11 January 2014)

junglefairy said:



			This.

Additionally, people commenting that they see heavier kids riding ponies, or it was done in the past etc. That's not the point, it doesn't make it good for the pony.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.

And I would hope that all those adults who ride ponies are sitting very light in the saddle, and making sure they are in two point position in trot and canter.

Nothing worse than sitting heavily in the saddle on a pony that is really too small to be carrying you.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 January 2014)

blond1 said:



			OP I think you'll be fine.  Picture is of 5'9" jockey weighing 9stone riding 12.2 pony and they had a great time together.
		
Click to expand...

OP is 11 stone, not 9. Also, I do wonder how people know ponies have a great time? We can only guess, I'd personally like to be on the safe side rather than risking a 12.2 pony not "telling" me that carrying 11 stone + tack is hurting.


----------



## ozpoz (11 January 2014)

I wouldn't like to see more than 8 stone on a 12.2. and I'd rather see less. 
I don't see how you can avoid damaging the back asking a little pony to carry medium weight adults.  
Most little ponies I know are backed by children or lightweight teenagers.


----------



## KidnapMoss (11 January 2014)

I hope it's not wrong as I ride a 122cm Exmoor and I'm 5'7, hover just above10 stone, sometimes 10.5, though not now cos I'm 5 months pregnant!!!! Though when not pregnant I have done virtually everything with my boy at some point, drag hunting, showjumping, XC, dressage, long distance rides, showing, all with no problems. Although I woud say mine has much chunkier legs that in your photo OP, he also takes 5'6 - 5'9 rugs on account of his HUGE chest and neck, my husband calls him maxi cob on mini legs...I also have a pic of him riding him but probs better not post it!!!!

Showing the chunkness


----------



## NeverSayNever (11 January 2014)

EKW said:



			I regularly ride my shetlands - 3-4x a week during the show session doing flat work and fun. I am 5'4" and just shy of 10st. They have absolutely no problems carrying me or having a yeehaa about the place! 

So long as your pony isn't struggling to carry you then bash on!
		
Click to expand...

delighted to hear this  Im about to back my rising 4 year old who is a very 4 square 41 inches. Im the same height as you and about 8 1/2 stone.


----------



## millikins (11 January 2014)

I sometimes carry loads/dig/push etc more than I am designed for. As a reasonably rare occurrence for a fairly fit adult it does me no harm. If I did it day in day out, yes I would probably develop joint or back problems.


----------



## SarahRicoh (11 January 2014)

I am 5ft5 & have no idea how much I weigh but definitely over 8 stone! Maybe about 9-9.5 stone.
I often ride my friends 12hh welsh a and shock horror i hunt him too.

he's a brilliant lead rein pony but a b***** off leadrein and he likes to buck kids off, he's also bloody strong!
i take it steady out hunting and don't jump anything bigger than like 1ft but he loves it.
yes i look a bit silly but in used to riding small poies so i always try keep a light seat etc.

he loves being able to go hunting and out on proper hacks rather than bring stuck in school or lead rein. He is the old fashioned welsh a though and much stockier than the modern fine types!

he would most definitely let me know if he wanted me off and out hunting i got many comments as although he was the smallest he was the naughtiest. 
i love riding him and only thing i need to sort is a saddle that's not too long for him but not too small for my ass


----------



## showpony (11 January 2014)

I'm 8.5 stone and wouldn't feel comfortable riding my.daughters 12hh pony


----------



## MrsNorris (11 January 2014)

Does the 20% rule not apply to ponies then? 
I occasionally sat on my daughters 13hh NF, (I'm 5'6 and about 9.5 st) when she needed a little extra schooling, but only for about 20 mins at a time and only flatwork. I wouldn't have felt comfortable doing it had I been 11 st though, thats a bit too much IMO.....


----------



## Marchogaeth (11 January 2014)

I am the only one that was a little bit shocked by some of these comments?? -Especially about the little Shetlands? I'm just sat here thinking, 'wow! Really?' I've never come across any adults riding Shetlands before, or even sitting on the really? And as for riding ponies I was always taught it didn't really matter how tall you were (within reason) so long as you were a balenced rider and under the ponies weight limit? Is that wrong or? 
Therefore I've always thought to ride A's and B's your either a child or small and relatively thin or tall and a 'stick' person.
I'm 5ft8 and around 8st8 but I daren't ride anything smaller than our 13.3hh highland X and I would like to see much more than thirteen stone on my boy, a 14.2hh Conni X Suffolk, but that's only because he has the Suffolk in him.
In hindsight, maybe they are extream? That's the only way I know?
I still can't imagine putting anyone one over 8 stone on our little welshes and certainly not on the Shetland!
Am I wrong?

I have to say though, those little Highland X Shetland ponies look fantastic , bet they were great fun! X


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

kirstys 1 said:



			They look like cracking ponies!
The little bay looks JUST like my shetland/welsh, she's 11.2hh. I ride her and I'm 5'2".
		
Click to expand...

They were so strong - and Highlands really are bred to CARRY weight not pull it, and these guys were really just very short, grumpy Highlands...


----------



## *hic* (12 January 2014)

May I give you some food for thought?

Average weight of three year old child is 15Kg.  Horse feed weighs 20 or 25Kg a bag (mostly). An average hay bale is around 16Kg. 12 bottles of wine weigh about that much too. A two gallon bucket of water weighs roughly 10Kg.

The table below may make interesting reading: 







* Each box contains a guideline weight for lifting and lowering in that zone. (As you can see, the guideline weights are reduced if handling is done with arms extended, or at high or low levels, as that is where injuries are most likely to happen.)
* Observe the work activity you are assessing and compare it to the diagram. First, decide which box or boxes the lifters hands pass through when moving the load. Then, assess the maximum weight being handled. If it is less than the figure given in the box, the operation is within the guidelines.
* If the lifters hands enter more than one box during the operation, use the smallest weight. Use an in-between weight if the hands are close to a boundary between boxes.
The guideline weights assume that the load is readily grasped with both hands and that the operation takes place in reasonable working conditions, with the lifter in a stable body position.

So in the examples I gave above NONE of them would be ok according to the guidelines above if you were picking them up from the ground. All except the feedsack would be fine lifted from waist height to waist height, but not safe for you to put on the ground or pick up from the ground. You'd not even be able to lift a hoover to take it upstairs with those guidelines. 

Not very related to what happens in real life!

This is all a very long winded way to say that there are some very unrealistic ideas out there!

I'm an unfit 50's woman. I had to move the tractor weights the other day, two at a time. They each weigh 40Kg. It was hard work and I wouldn't expect a pony to work that hard. I shifted 350 bales of hay last summer floor to trailer, trailer to stack, so two handling operations, working above head height for part of that time. To work at that level for that long was really tiring - I wouldn't expect a pony to work at that level for anything like that long, nor would I throw it in at the deep end working that level. Shifting a few bales each day however is hardly noticeable.


----------



## eahotson (12 January 2014)

If its a PROPER sec A,i.e a mini solid cob with a leg at each corner they can carry up to about 15 stone all day.I have met that type and they can.A lot of what are called cobs are really just slightly cobby horses or ponies and there it all changes.


----------



## kassieg (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I was told by my mother that at 10 stone I should lose weight to event my 15.3 ISH so that is my perspective!
		
Click to expand...

Im 10 stone & im loosing weight for my 16hh id x tb's 1st event season. I want to be 9 stone ideally then I'd feel happy 
I used to be 9 stone when I worked at the dealers & at 5'8 I refused to ride anything smaller than the 13.2 stocky conne as I didnt think it was fair


----------



## rara007 (12 January 2014)

Marchogaeth said:



			I've never come across any adults riding Shetlands before, or even sitting on them X
		
Click to expand...

I guess you havnt watched an open M+M class then? Not that that makes it right of course but a high % of small breeds are adult ridden. It's not a new thing- My dad showed exmoors and Shetlands under saddle whilst my mum was pregnant with me (mum was 5'3 and under 8 stone)


----------



## Rapidash (12 January 2014)

As someone who regularly carries a lot of weight on my back, I can say definitely that lighter is better. I suspect it's the same for horses. A 17hh hunter would prefer an 8stone rider to an 11stone. 

As for telling when something is actually heavy, well the pony would be out of breath quickly, reluctant to move fast and grumpy. Sounds like the OP was bombing around on the pony quite easily. Doesn't sound too heavy to me whatever the numbers involved.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 January 2014)

oof, still reeling from the thought of a shetland highland cross  these threads rarely contain any middle ground-you either get people saying a 12h can easily take 13stone hunting or people saying anyone over 6 stone should be riding an ID.Of course we should all strive to be as fit as we can for riding but life isn't always perfect.

I don't think it would do the OP's pony any harm once in a while. as for all of you saying no 13.2 should carry this that and the other-what about Highlands?Haflingers?Fells? Dales? Or the small horse breeds such as Fjords and Icelandics? wasted on children IMO.  frankly, to my mind the fact that adults don't ride ponies so much any more hasn't done ponies much good. Ponies need to work. My dad, who admittedly was a shortarse and skinny to boot but still an adult male, rode our old fashioned section c for years in the 70s, towing me around on a lead rein on my pony. noone back then thought it strange that an adult would ride a native.

I am an adult, 5'5 and have a monster 13.2h Exmoor for me, to hack and whatever else we feel like doing. He's being backed as a 5yo this year with a lighter weight rider initially, then I will be hacking him. My weight is my business but with tack, we'll be a couple of stone under the old stone per hand rule-he has great bone and a good front, built like the proverbial outhouse.

There are Exmoors doing endurance with adult riders all over the UK, plenty of Fells and itty bitty arabs doing it as well.


----------



## pennyturner (12 January 2014)

I came back to this thread this morning with my hands over my eyes, and I'm quite pleasantly surprised to have not had anything too nasty said (thanks folks).  The photo I posted was not the best, and there are lots of things that could have been criticised that weren't (a HHO first?!)

His legs look finer in the photo than they are - they are pretty sturdy, and the cannons short.  As it was taken late summer he's in 'good condition' (on poor grass only), but I wouldn't say he's fat - he was cut late and remains cresty even when he's been eating nothing but tree bark all winter.
I'm amazed no-one pulled me up on his feet, which look desperate for a trim.  The carriage balance is aweful - the tugs need dropping a couple of holes, and what about the tow-rope draft system?  We were testing out harness fit and line of draft prior to fitting a swingletree and axle chains as the cart only had hooks on the shafts.  I also wouldn't normally leave a child in a carriage without the driver, but is Bobby, the best driving pony in the world, who would wait outside Tescos if I asked him to!

I have to disagree with everyone who said I couldn't know if he wasn't comfortable.  As Rapidash says above, we were having a hoot, for around 7 miles, and he was the one wanting to go faster!  This particular pony has stamina to burn.  He was once my regular ride (I was <10st and 'proper' pony was injured), so we know each other well.

I would never say it's OK to ride ANY little pony.  I have 2 little Dartmoors.  They're the same size, but the build is different.  The stallion will carry me for half a day, and enjoy himself (although he will huff and puff in fast work), the gelding I have only ever ridden for 10 minutes in the school when he's been horrid to the kids, and he makes it very clear he wants me off!

Love the idea of Shettie/Highland crosses - strength with attitude!


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

MotherOfChickens said:



			oof, still reeling from the thought of a shetland highland cross  these threads rarely contain any middle ground-you either get people saying a 12h can easily take 13stone hunting or people saying anyone over 6 stone should be riding an ID.Of course we should all strive to be as fit as we can for riding but life isn't always perfect.

I don't think it would do the OP's pony any harm once in a while. as for all of you saying no 13.2 should carry this that and the other-what about Highlands?Haflingers?Fells? Dales? Or the small horse breeds such as Fjords and Icelandics? wasted on children IMO.  frankly, to my mind the fact that adults don't ride ponies so much any more hasn't done ponies much good. Ponies need to work. My dad, who admittedly was a shortarse and skinny to boot but still an adult male, rode our old fashioned section c for years in the 70s, towing me around on a lead rein on my pony. noone back then thought it strange that an adult would ride a native.

I am an adult, 5'5 and have a monster 13.2h Exmoor for me, to hack and whatever else we feel like doing. He's being backed as a 5yo this year with a lighter weight rider initially, then I will be hacking him. My weight is my business but with tack, we'll be a couple of stone under the old stone per hand rule-he has great bone and a good front, built like the proverbial outhouse.

There are Exmoors doing endurance with adult riders all over the UK, plenty of Fells and itty bitty arabs doing it as well.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - I know 13hh icelandics that carry men of 15-18st on a daily basis, and are tolt racing too!! 

To those talking about eventers - doing a tough sport will obviously want much lighter weights, and anything with a lot of tb is not designed to carry a lot of weight. Tbs are bred to go fast, not to carry weight.

People always say shires, Clydesdales etc are weight carriers - these horses are designed to pull weight, not carry it, and are often long in the back and unsuitable for heavy riders. However a highland is bred for deer stalking, so is bred to carry several full grown stags for hours up and down hills. Arabs are bred to carry men across long distances, dales and fell to be multipurpose riding and driving ponies for farmers in uplands, however many lighter cons are bred for driving, so can pull but not necessarily carry weight.

Equally I know individuals within a breed vary in what they are happy to carry based on conformation, veterinary issues, age, etc, so it becomes a guessing game. However I would expect a highland to comfortably carry more weight than an average lightweight hunter, and that more than a tb or blood horse.


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			Completely agree.

And I would hope that all those adults who ride ponies are sitting very light in the saddle, and making sure they are in two point position in trot and canter.

Nothing worse than sitting heavily in the saddle on a pony that is really too small to be carrying you.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've never ridden a small pony from this comment. You have to do sitting trot as in two point they WILL get you off in trot if they spook or misbehave as you have nothing in front of you, and rising isn't nice as the stride is so short.

Riding a small pony is much harder than riding a horse, your balance has to be better and there is much less margin of error. If you are crap, you will fall off, certainly if they have any cheekiness at all...


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			OP is 11 stone, not 9. Also, I do wonder how people know ponies have a great time? We can only guess, I'd personally like to be on the safe side rather than risking a 12.2 pony not "telling" me that carrying 11 stone + tack is hurting. 

Click to expand...

How do you tell your horse is having a good time?

You assume that you know your pony well enough to tell when it is having fun - and our lot would be on their toes the minute we got on, because they knew they would get a decent hack and get a bit of fast work, which they didn't get with the kids as they were too strong. 

You also tell by feel - tension, how they stride and length of stride says a lot (we watch like hawks at RDA to see how horses cope with heavy riders so you learn to see).

Like I said we would ride them for a period and then they were ridden by kids the rest of the year, so it wasn't a continual thing, however at our weight we wouldn't have been riding then permanently as I don't think that would have been fair. A 13.2 of similar weight carryin ability? Probably would have considered. Have certainly ridden 13.2 highlands that were adult rides cotinually an had not problems at all.


----------



## pennyturner (12 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I think you've never ridden a small pony from this comment. You have to do sitting trot as in two point they WILL get you off in trot if they spook or misbehave as you have nothing in front of you, and rising isn't nice as the stride is so short.

Riding a small pony is much harder than riding a horse, your balance has to be better and there is much less margin of error. If you are crap, you will fall off, certainly if they have any cheekiness at all...
		
Click to expand...

So true!

I can also report that said small pony has a distinct preference for sitting, as it gets the weight off his forehand, and allows him to lengthen his stride and display his blistering extended trot.  

Not many people can sit his trot though - legs too short, shoulder too upright, and too damn fast...


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			So true!

I can also report that said small pony has a distinct preference for sitting, as it gets the weight off his forehand, and allows him to lengthen his stride and display his blistering extended trot.  

Not many people can sit his trot though - legs too short, shoulder too upright, and too damn fast...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - it's not an easy option by a long shot, you have to be very in balance and very correct. And the sitting trot builds core muscles for sure! However people who exclusively ride horses or large ponies don't really appreciate that... my 17hh TB is MUCH more comfortable, and is much more generous of little balance blips!


----------



## Darremi (12 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I think you've never ridden a small pony from this comment. You have to do sitting trot as in two point they WILL get you off in trot if they spook or misbehave as you have nothing in front of you, and rising isn't nice as the stride is so short.

Riding a small pony is much harder than riding a horse, your balance has to be better and there is much less margin of error. If you are crap, you will fall off, certainly if they have any cheekiness at all...
		
Click to expand...

I have never ridden a pony since I became an adult because personally I think it unfair to expect them to carry me. I think the fact you do sitting trot makes it even worse.

I just couldn't live with myself putting a pony through that. Why don't you just get a bigger horse that can carry an adult with greater ease?


----------



## eahotson (12 January 2014)

Your Exmoor sounds a cracker.Also agree that adults not riding ponies does the ponies NO GOOD at all. A good well built little native can be a family alrounder  and will find a home much more easily and be able to eat grass, rather than be on a starvation padock its entire life if its getting plenty of work.A smaller horse is easier to mount and dismount as well.Some fine ponies can't carry weight well but the Exmoors, Highlands, Fells etc. can.If you carry the lighter the better argument to its natural conclusion you wouldn't even put a saddle on them let alone a person whatever weight.What would happen to them then?


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I have never ridden a pony since I became an adult because personally I think it unfair to expect them to carry me. I think the fact you do sitting trot makes it even worse.

I just couldn't live with myself putting a pony through that. Why don't you just get a bigger horse that can carry an adult with greater ease?
		
Click to expand...

I take it from that you didn't read my whole other post about some breeds of ponies being bred to carry more weight on their backs than many big horses? I'm not going to bother reposting. Also saying 'a pony' in general is a very vague term, as I'm sorry but a 14-14.2hh Highland could carry more weight than a TB eventer could!

And I do own a 17hh TB. 

I didn't ride the ponies all the time - however if we hadn't ridden them, they would have caused accidents - they were far too strong and fresh for the kids when coming back into work, and being RDA ponies they had to be foot perfect when back in work. Us riding them during their 'fresh' period stopped all that - and they LOVED being ridden by adults as they could relax, have a spook or a buck with no pressure to behave like there was with kids riding, and they loved their fast work.

ETA: Regarding sitting trot, if the pony is being ridden forward into the hand, engaging the hind end and lifting the back, and the rider is balanced and actively riding the trot not thumping around, then there is no problem. It's if they go hollow that you'll have problems. However we also schooled our ponies to go 'correctly', which the kids couldn't do, so they gained skills when we were riding them too.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I just couldn't live with myself putting a pony through that. Why don't you just get a bigger horse that can carry an adult with greater ease?
		
Click to expand...

Does that apply to all ponies?  'cos I must be incredibly cruel to enjoy bombing around, jumping and schooling (yes, always sitting trot) on my 14hhers - and I'm not even a light or short adult 

Khalwitz, I love those highland-shet-hybrids!


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

JFTD said:



			Does that apply to all ponies?  'cos I must be incredibly cruel to enjoy bombing around, jumping and schooling (yes, always sitting trot) on my 14hhers - and I'm not even a light or short adult 

Khalwitz, I love those highland-shet-hybrids!
		
Click to expand...

They were horrendous. WAY too strong for a kid, they were great for RDA but off the lead rein they took the mick with kids... however just slightly too small for us to be comfortable riding them continually. They really suited small teenagers, but unfortunately didn't have the scope (would jump a round of 2'3 with a light teenager but that was their limit) to keep the teenagers interested. Not really a particularly useful mix... at least a full Highland is an acceptable adults pony!! (And I do love Highlands... particularly your Fergs  )


----------



## pennyturner (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I have 6 children.  We all ride together, on a mixture of large and small ponies.  The smalls are ridden mostly by children, and driven, and they go out no more than twice a week.  They live out in a semi-feral herd (horsey holiday camp?), and look put-out if they're not chosen to be ridden.  
I don't think they suffer, and if they did, I'd never catch them.  

Click to expand...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 January 2014)

Animal cruelty


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

EKW said:



			Animal cruelty 






Click to expand...

But looks like 1st place animal cruelty so well done


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 January 2014)

The shetland is 10.2hh.

Dartmoor - 12.2hh 







Fell - 13.2hh








None of these ponies are kids ponies!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 January 2014)

eahotson said:



			Your Exmoor sounds a cracker.Also agree that adults not riding ponies does the ponies NO GOOD at all. A good well built little native can be a family alrounder  and will find a home much more easily and be able to eat grass, rather than be on a starvation padock its entire life if its getting plenty of work.A smaller horse is easier to mount and dismount as well.Some fine ponies can't carry weight well but the Exmoors, Highlands, Fells etc. can.If you carry the lighter the better argument to its natural conclusion you wouldn't even put a saddle on them let alone a person whatever weight.What would happen to them then?
		
Click to expand...

exactly, because they are less fashionable they are worth less and because adults won't ride them, they get a reputation for not being good for kids, its a vicious circle and not good news for our native breeds. I would rather take an exmoor/icelandic/fell hacking cross country (I dont tend to do manicured tracks) as  I would rather ride something that hasn't had all self preservation bred out of it and something I can hop on and off with ease. 
and many ponies will tell you exactly then they aren't happy!


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

EKW said:



			The shetland is 10.2hh.

Dartmoor - 12.2hh 







Fell - 13.2hh








None of these ponies are kids ponies!
		
Click to expand...

Are you quite small? You don't look overly large on either your Dartmoor or Fell, and not hugely so on the Shetland. The Fell especially looks very chunky and a great example of a short pony type being bred to carry adult weights.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 January 2014)

I'm 5'4". The ponies are all built like the proverbial outhouses - as wide as they are tall lol! The darty is a true bred on the moors pony and the fell was born and raised on the fells. The shetland came from yorkshire lol! But I do have a shetland from shetland and she is chunkier again!


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

EKW said:



			I'm 5'4". The ponies are all built like the proverbial outhouses - as wide as they are tall lol! The darty is a true bred on the moors pony and the fell was born and raised on the fells. The shetland came from yorkshire lol! But I do have a shetland from shetland and she is chunkier again!
		
Click to expand...

They look fab. I LOVE seeing well-schooled adult's ponies - just a different kettle of fish to a kid's pony.


----------



## Gloi (12 January 2014)

Has anyone actually met one of these ponies that has a bad back from adult riders, except for ones used in riding centres full of beginners? I used to do some endurance on my Fell and he always passed the vet after having happily done 30 miles and my current Icelandic is still raring to go at 25 having carried me since he was first broken in, including over 1000 miles last year.


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

Gloi said:



			Has anyone actually met one of these ponies that has a bad back from adult riders, except for ones used in riding centres full of beginners? I used to do some endurance on my Fell and he always passed the vet after having happily done 30 miles and my current Icelandic is still raring to go at 25 having carried me since he was first broken in, including over 1000 miles last year.
		
Click to expand...

RDA and riding school ponies, yes - but I think that is as much to do with carrying beginners who are unbalanced and can't help the pony, and working lots of hours in an arena, as to do with weight.

We found the 13.2hh to 14hh Highlands could carry more weight than the 14.2-15hh cobs, and way more than the 15.3hh TB - he was for kids or lightweight adults only. You can see when they find a weight too much, and it is even easier to see with beginner or RDA riders on board.

None of the privately owned ponies ridden by adults I've met, even into old age, have had back problems. I've met far more ponies still going into old age than horses tbh!!!


----------



## mudmudmud (12 January 2014)

I used to regularly ride a 12.2hh Welsh B, I was about 8 stone and 5'4ft. There was no one else small enough or capable enough to re-back and school her.

She's never seemed to have trouble carrying me and would happily jump upto 90cm with me on with room to spare and could have easily gone higher but we didn't want to push her.


----------



## babymare (12 January 2014)

i am proud to say i was senior gymkana champ 3 years runni g at RC on daughters chunky shettie. had a blast and trust me the little ****** didnt suffer


----------



## cambrica (12 January 2014)

Gloi said:



			Has anyone actually met one of these ponies that has a bad back from adult riders, except for ones used in riding centres full of beginners? I used to do some endurance on my Fell and he always passed the vet after having happily done 30 miles and my current Icelandic is still raring to go at 25 having carried me since he was first broken in, including over 1000 miles last year.
		
Click to expand...

I came back on to this thread to comment on this point exactly. Having owned a fair few M&M's over the years and known many many more, I can't actually remember any having bad backs! Unlike the TB/Warmblood types.


----------



## melbiswas (12 January 2014)

A few years ago I used to wince at the sight of an approx. 10/11 stone Mum hacking and schooling her daughter's very naughty Welsh A that they used to show. He was still quite young. I think he was about 11.2. Two homes later I heard that he was found to have back problems when they were trying to get to the bottom of his behavioural problems.


----------



## Gazen (12 January 2014)

I am 5'2" and about 9 stone.  I rode my 12.2 New Forest until she was in her mid 20's with no issues.  It is sad to say that there are a lot of badly schooled ponies out there *because* adults don't ride them and school them properly and get them out of bad habits they have picked up from being ridden by children who aren't strong enough for them.


----------



## Patterdale (12 January 2014)

Christmas Kia said:



			If pony isnt complaining then i dont see the harm.
		
Click to expand...

He probably won't 'complain' as they generally don't/can't. 

IMO 11 stone is FAR too heavy for a 12.2 pony. Just because he CAN, doesn't mean he SHOULD. 

I am 5'2 and usually 9 stone. I often ride ponies but I would consider myself too heavy for a 12.2, especially on those fine legs. At 11 stone, I'm afraid it wouldn't even enter my head. 

Just my two pennarth!


----------



## cobgoblin (12 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			He probably won't 'complain' as they generally don't/can't. 

IMO 11 stone is FAR too heavy for a 12.2 pony. Just because he CAN, doesn't mean he SHOULD. 

I am 5'2 and usually 9 stone. I often ride ponies but I would consider myself too heavy for a 12.2, especially on those fine legs. At 11 stone, I'm afraid it wouldn't even enter my head. 

Just my two pennarth!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, 11st is far too heavy.


----------



## Kokopelli (12 January 2014)

I'm still shocked people think 11stone is okay for 12.3 pony with fine legs! All these photos posted are of smaller riders or chunkier ponies. It's horses for courses, I'm sure some ponies are fine to carry 11st but the OPs doesn't look the sort. 

And yes I know of a few ponies with incredibly bad backs from riders who are too heavy. An example was my 12hh games pony who I had when I was a teenager had an awful back when he came to me. He had only been ridden by a 10st man as he was too mental for kids.


----------



## windand rain (12 January 2014)

Darremi said:



			I have never ridden a pony since I became an adult because personally I think it unfair to expect them to carry me. I think the fact you do sitting trot makes it even worse.

I just couldn't live with myself putting a pony through that. Why don't you just get a bigger horse that can carry an adult with greater ease?
		
Click to expand...

I find that rather odd to be honest I would far rather see a heavy rider on a small stocky pony with a short back short strong flat boned legs and a barrel frame than see one on a tb or arab at 16hh with long badly conformed legs and a long back and in many cases well under weight with poverty lines 
How can you tell I have been watching local showjumping today


----------



## julie111 (12 January 2014)

I agree with windandrain, a short backed, stocky pony is more capable of carrying a bit of weight than a fine legged longer backed horse!


----------



## showpony (12 January 2014)

Whatever about stocky natives! Daughters pony below just over 12hh, I weigh 8.5 stone and wouldn't dare get up on her! Let alone a rider that weighs 11 stone!


----------



## khalswitz (12 January 2014)

Kokopelli said:



			I'm still shocked people think 11stone is okay for 12.3 pony with fine legs! All these photos posted are of smaller riders or chunkier ponies. It's horses for courses, I'm sure some ponies are fine to carry 11st but the OPs doesn't look the sort. 

And yes I know of a few ponies with incredibly bad backs from riders who are too heavy. An example was my 12hh games pony who I had when I was a teenager had an awful back when he came to me. He had only been ridden by a 10st man as he was too mental for kids.
		
Click to expand...

I never said 11st was ok for that pony... I don't know that pony. I said our 12.2hhs took 11st no problem, and argued against the people who said they wouldn't ride ponies at all!! Lots of ponies in the 12.2hh to 13.2hh gap are weight carriers - look at Mongolian ponies, or Icelandics, Fells, Highlands, Eriskays... However I have no experience of Welshies other than the ones I have seen at PC. 

You can learn to tell if a pony is carrying too much weight. You can tell by the stride, and the way the hindquarters move. However I am practiced at it through RDA.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 January 2014)

I think for one off's or small schooling sessions/short hacks there is nothing wrong with OP's question.  I think we are being a bit mean to those people over 9 stone or so.  Not all of us are lightweight, I can't remember being under that weight since my very early school days.  I have a full up to height NF who has never had a back problem relating to my weight (I vary between 10.5-11.5) in 17years of ridden work.

I also rode a 13hh who never displayed an issue carrying my weight, I didn't ride her too much as at 5'7 I felt a little bit to big but her enthusiasm for work was a clear enough indicator that she was happy with me on her.  

I wouldn't jump on my son's 11.2 as I'd need roller skates but I have to admit I am tempted as it looks like it could be good fun!  I wouldn't swap my ponies for a horse as I have all I need in my fab foresters!!


----------



## PStarfish (12 January 2014)

Loving the Shetland x highlands. Guess that makes them shightlands!!


----------



## zigzag (12 January 2014)

showpony said:



			Whatever about stocky natives! Daughters pony below just over 12hh, I weigh 8.5 stone and wouldn't dare get up on her! Let alone a rider that weighs 11 stone! 






Click to expand...

LOL That pony can carry 8 1/2 stone easily


----------



## showpony (12 January 2014)

I just wouldn't be comfortable,  means pony would be carrying double the weight if my daughter!  



zigzag said:



			LOL That pony can carry 8 1/2 stone easily
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			He probably won't 'complain' as they generally don't/can't. 

IMO 11 stone is FAR too heavy for a 12.2 pony. Just because he CAN, doesn't mean he SHOULD. 

I am 5'2 and usually 9 stone. I often ride ponies but I would consider myself too heavy for a 12.2, especially on those fine legs. At 11 stone, I'm afraid it wouldn't even enter my head. 

Just my two pennarth!
		
Click to expand...

You should ride my boy then, p1$$ him off and your off lol, he doesn't take nonsense.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 January 2014)

I guess at the end of the day too, it is down to the individual.  If OP is happy to ride a 12.3hh then why shouldn't she?  Like wise showpony, you've said you wouldn't be comfortable riding your daughter's pony so that's fine!  

I do think that we've been too conditioned over the years that adults shouldn't ride ponies but why not!!!!??!?!?  H&H did great article only a few months ago which highlighted many of the issues that people are raising here.

Pony power is great!


----------



## SarahRicoh (12 January 2014)

Just a thought


----------



## windand rain (12 January 2014)

Oh and pound for pound Shetlands are among the strongest animals in the world


----------



## JFTDWS (12 January 2014)

Kokopelli said:



			I'm still shocked people think 11stone is okay for 12.3 pony with fine legs! All these photos posted are of smaller riders or chunkier ponies. It's horses for courses, I'm sure some ponies are fine to carry 11st but the OPs doesn't look the sort.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit, I wouldn't be riding a pony of that type, or blanketly condoning it either...  I do think some of the more sweeping statements on here have brought folk out to respond to ideas like "adults should just buy horses"


----------



## Patterdale (12 January 2014)

windand rain said:



			Oh and pound for pound Shetlands are among the strongest animals in the world
		
Click to expand...

No they're not; dung beetles are.


----------



## windand rain (12 January 2014)

ok will concede that I should have said mammals if being pedantic I think perhaps leafcutter ants are up there too


----------



## Charliepony (12 January 2014)

I'm 9 stone and wouldn't get on something under 13.2...


----------



## Welshie Squisher (12 January 2014)

windand rain said:



			ok will concede that I should have said mammals if being pedantic I think perhaps leafcutter ants are up there too
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that Shetlands are the strongest equine pound for pound. 
In fact I'd lay money on it the top 10 strongest equine's pound for pound are all ponies.

I personally don't do anything over 14.2hh - I'm a pony squisher (Welsh to be precise) and damn proud!
Those that think us adults shouldn't be on ponies, well you can keep your horses, we don't want them anyway, our ponies are way more fun


----------



## risky business (13 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No they're not; dung beetles are.
		
Click to expand...

Ants are pretty strong too...


----------



## DanceswithCows (13 January 2014)

Once we've both lost a bit of chub I'm perfectly happy to ride my shetland.  She's overweight and doomed to a life on the lead rein when she's not in a starvation paddock otherwise.  Sad, as she's a right little minx!  I can't do it to her: I want her to be fit, and blast down a beach and then go home to run around a big field and eat lots of grass with the others.  Plus, although she's short, her head is the same size as my app's, and her legs the same thickness.  She's a big horse really, just not stretched out as much as the others.....


----------



## Copperpot (13 January 2014)

I weigh 8 1/2 stone and wouldn't ride something that small. A few years ago when I weighed just under 8 stone I rode my friends 13.2 but I would feel bad now.

My Mum asked if my 17hh horse bucked cos I'd put on weight and was too heavy for him! Cheek.


----------



## katpower (13 January 2014)

My 30 year old, not quite 12hh Welshie is currently teaching my partner to ride. Partner weighs about 65kg, rides with a halter and bareback pad. Pony makes most of the decisions. Pony hoons around like a maniac! He is definitely enjoying being ridden, shows no signs of being bothered by the weight, and my partner is very conscientious about slowing down or getting off when pony starts to get tired.
I weigh considerably more than 65kg  so won't subject the pony to my bulk. My TB copes fine with me though


----------



## EstherYoung (13 January 2014)

It's another of those 'it depends' answers isn't it. There are a lot of weedy, sickly, badly put together ponies out there who I wouldn't want carrying more than a teddy bear. But a decent, strong native should be OK with a small adult. I used to take my Shetland on EHPS pleasure rides. She always passed the vet and believe me there was no way anyone was going to get that mare to do anything she didn't want to do. Doing long distance kept her laminitis at bay for many years. 

A lot of ponies aren't for kids, and even those who are good with kids often benefit from the odd bit of schooling from a competent rider, be that a small adult or a competent older child.


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Those that think us adults shouldn't be on ponies, well you can keep your horses, we don't want them anyway, our ponies are way more fun 

Click to expand...

But no one is saying that. My pony is a welshie and I'm definitely an adult. 
Most people are just saying that yes, adults on ponies is fine, but 11st on a 12.2 is too much. I'm 9st and I wouldn't ride a 12.2 with legs like that one.


----------



## Alyth (13 January 2014)

Surely it all depends on several things, the ability of the pony and what you are doing.  I am around 11 stone and ride my 13.3hh purebred Arabian who has very dainty legs (dense like an elephant sponge if you know what they are and very very strong!!)  She carries me fine up hills then I tail her down!!  We don't go fast, walk and trot mainly and we both have FUN!  I do not feel guilty riding her and she seems to be very happy.  I am sure we could go faster and over little jumps quite easily if I were able to wear my big girl panties but I am just too scared to nowadays!!  So imo you cannot make absolute  judgements, we need to evaluate each case individually!!


----------



## eahotson (13 January 2014)

YES!!!! You and the Shetland carry on enjoying life.


----------



## eahotson (13 January 2014)

Didn't realize the Dartmorrs can be stocky too.Always thought of them and Welsh Bs as very fine although I realized that a good old faishoned B probably was stocky.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 January 2014)

Welshie Squisher said:



			I always thought that Shetlands are the strongest equine pound for pound. 
In fact I'd lay money on it the top 10 strongest equine's pound for pound are all ponies.

I personally don't do anything over 14.2hh - I'm a pony squisher (Welsh to be precise) and damn proud!
Those that think us adults shouldn't be on ponies, well you can keep your horses, we don't want them anyway, our ponies are way more fun 

Click to expand...

Yes, but being realistic most adults are far too tall to comfortably ride a Shetland regularly. 

I don't categorically think that adults belong on horses, I just think it is a question of applying common sense to the situation. At 11stone I would consider someone to be too heavy for our 16hh TB, however I would happily put them on a 14hh cob. 

11stone on a 12.3hh fine pony is unacceptable, whether you are an 11stone child or an 11stone adult, and I wish people would buy horses/ponies capable of carrying their weight without doing the pony any long term damage.


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

Charliepony said:



			I'm 9 stone and wouldn't get on something under 13.2...
		
Click to expand...

It's blanket statements about height that get me. You might have a 14hh, skinny legged show pony type with a lot of TB that isn't fit to carry any weight, and have a 13hh stocky thing like an Icelandic or Eriskay that would carry the weight much better. It's about type, not size.


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

PStarfish said:



			Loving the Shetland x highlands. Guess that makes them shightlands!!
		
Click to expand...

YES. This sums them up perfectly.


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

Patterdale said:



			But no one is saying that. My pony is a welshie and I'm definitely an adult. 
Most people are just saying that yes, adults on ponies is fine, but 11st on a 12.2 is too much. I'm 9st and I wouldn't ride a 12.2 with legs like that one.
		
Click to expand...

And actually, Daremi *did* say that. They said that we should all get horses that can carry our weight. Hence the discussion re: ponies.


----------



## eahotson (13 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			It's blanket statements about height that get me. You might have a 14hh, skinny legged show pony type with a lot of TB that isn't fit to carry any weight, and have a 13hh stocky thing like an Icelandic or Eriskay that would carry the weight much better. It's about type, not size.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with that


----------



## EmmaB (13 January 2014)

I'm almost 11st and I ride my 3 yr old welsh c whos 13.2. He doesn't care, and of course they can show you if they are uncomfortable carrying a weight. I used to ride my 13.2 dales x I had before who was finer than him, although both were chunky-ish. I wouldn't ride a 13.2 who was really fine with spindly legs. I wouldn't want to ride something 15hh who was too fine and spidley!
My friend whos about the same weight rides her shetland out occasionally to keep him inline for the kids, he loves going for a blast with her and I'm certain he would dump her on the floor if he didn't want to!


----------



## zigzag (13 January 2014)

RunToEarth said:



			Yes, but being realistic most adults are far too tall to comfortably ride a Shetland regularly. 

I don't categorically think that adults belong on horses, I just think it is a question of applying common sense to the situation.* At 11stone I would consider someone to be too heavy for our 16hh TB,* however I would happily put them on a 14hh cob. 

11stone on a 12.3hh fine pony is unacceptable, whether you are an 11stone child or an 11stone adult, and I wish people would buy horses/ponies capable of carrying their weight without doing the pony any long term damage.
		
Click to expand...

You must be pleased he isn't a NH horse then..


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

For a lot of us it's not about "get a horse to suit your weight" we've already got that. What we've also got is a pony whose young rider can't cope with it's naughtiness and it needs the odd occasion of sorting out, or whose 12yo rider leaves the house at 6.50am to get to school and doesn't get home till 6pm and who just doesn't have the time in the week to ride it in winter, or a child whose growing into the pony and it needs keeping schooled, or a pony that proves to be far more dangerous than expected and although it's been a good pony for one's child it is now outgrown and is far too dangerous to risk selling to an unsuspecting family - which is the position I found myself in with a 13.3 Section D. Actually all of those examples applied to us at one time or another. I could have had the Section D pts but he is the love of my daughter's life, he's an utterly adorable character, he's a big part of our family and he's a really good fun ride - you just have to bear in mind he is a bolter and for that reason I alone I would never have sold him on.


----------



## RunToEarth (13 January 2014)

zigzag said:



			You must be pleased he isn't a NH horse then..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, perhaps should have expanded. He has raced under rules, and has had over 11stone on him, having pointed regularly a few years ago. He is now older, weaker, not racing fit and I think people do need to take stuff like this into account before they get on board.


----------



## NeverSayNever (13 January 2014)

copied from Trotonline forum.. because i think its a really good example of type I wouldnt just get on any small pony, or any shetland for that matter however the full up old fashioned type are a different kettle of fish to many seen today. 







more can be read here http://www.trotonline.co.uk/forum/s...-t-be-true-!/page4&highlight=shetlands+riding


----------



## pennyturner (13 January 2014)

All the horse owners saying 'how do you know if pony isn't happy?' - can I take it that horses don't  jib, buck, rear, turn around and bite your foot or grab the rein out of your hand and charge back to the field if they're feeling awkward?


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

pennyturner said:



			All the horse owners saying 'how do you know if pony isn't happy?' - can I take it that horses don't  jib, buck, rear, turn around and bite your foot or grab the rein out of your hand and charge back to the field if they're feeling awkward?
		
Click to expand...

You will get the odd pony who will, out of its own good nature, just carry you, even if you are too heavy. HOWEVER, you can tell when a pony is struggling by the way it goes - if it feels tense, struggles to engage, if the hind legs stride short or stiffly, for example. So it is far from impossible to tell.


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			For a lot of us it's not about "get a horse to suit your weight" we've already got that. What we've also got is a pony whose young rider can't cope with it's naughtiness and it needs the odd occasion of sorting out, or whose 12yo rider leaves the house at 6.50am to get to school and doesn't get home till 6pm and who just doesn't have the time in the week to ride it in winter, or a child whose growing into the pony and it needs keeping schooled, or a pony that proves to be far more dangerous than expected and although it's been a good pony for one's child it is now outgrown and is far too dangerous to risk selling to an unsuspecting family - which is the position I found myself in with a 13.3 Section D. Actually all of those examples applied to us at one time or another. I could have had the Section D pts but he is the love of my daughter's life, he's an utterly adorable character, he's a big part of our family and he's a really good fun ride - you just have to bear in mind he is a bolter and for that reason I alone I would never have sold him on.
		
Click to expand...

This. Most people buying ponies for themselves choose their ponies - a Fell, a Highland, an Icelandic, a Welsh C or D for example - to be able to carry them. However when you have those tricky little ponies who are not a child's ride, or next exercising while said child is in a cast, or need riding now child has grown up/as they grow into pony, they need riding, and not everyone has a tiny adult friend or small teenager who is willing to jump on. These aren't always long term riding, or riding often, but can make a big difference to pony.

This was the case with the shightlands (I love that). They were WILD to bring back into work, and for RDA needed to be fit and bombproof again. We had no small kids who could stay on, and the small teenagers wanted to ride their own horses and weren't interested - so we did it. Did them no harm. However I wouldn't have bought one to ride daily myself... a 13hh Icelandic though, or 13.2-14hh Highland, I sure would.


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 January 2014)

Adults riding ponies? Never heard such a thing.


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

khalswitz said:



			You will get the odd pony who will, out of its own good nature, just carry you, even if you are too heavy. HOWEVER, you can tell when a pony is struggling by the way it goes - if it feels tense, struggles to engage, if the hind legs stride short or stiffly, for example. So it is far from impossible to tell.
		
Click to expand...


I wish I had video of the only time I've ridden our 15.3 fine TB mare. We'd only had her a short while and weren't sure whether something she was doing was down to my daughter or needed vet attention so I hopped up on her and did a couple of circuits of the school. What she was doing was indeed down to my daughter but it was also apparent that she found me too heavy. She didn't drop a shoulder, buck, sit down or do anything untoward but she did feel very stiff and awkward. Yet the 13.3 Welsh would happily jump round a 3' XC course (and be placed) or SJ at 1.15m with me on board, he just didn't have an issue and he is not the sort of pony to put up and shut up. I only asked the TB for walk and a couple of strides of trot


----------



## *hic* (13 January 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Adults riding ponies? Never heard such a thing.









Click to expand...

Yup, mine looked something like that, until I asked her to move off! Two strides I lasted, two flipping strides


----------



## khalswitz (13 January 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			I wish I had video of the only time I've ridden our 15.3 fine TB mare. We'd only had her a short while and weren't sure whether something she was doing was down to my daughter or needed vet attention so I hopped up on her and did a couple of circuits of the school. What she was doing was indeed down to my daughter but it was also apparent that she found me too heavy. She didn't drop a shoulder, buck, sit down or do anything untoward but she did feel very stiff and awkward. Yet the 13.3 Welsh would happily jump round a 3' XC course (and be placed) or SJ at 1.15m with me on board, he just didn't have an issue and he is not the sort of pony to put up and shut up. I only asked the TB for walk and a couple of strides of trot 

Click to expand...

My personal experience of TBs is that the fine, smaller ones, especially as they get older, can really struggle to carry weight. That's why when people say 'I want something over 15.2hh as I'm not light' really bugs me, as something smaller but chunkier may carry you better!! 

I had a lovely 15.3hh TB who started finding me at 11st too heavy for him. He was by that point 18, but he ended up being ridden by a tall but very thin and light child who he carried no problem. He just stopped going off the leg so much, started jumping flat rather than a nice bascule, and kept going hollow and getting this short choppy stride he'd never had before. Still wanted to canter etc as he was a forward going chap, but knew from that he was struggling. Young lassie was about 7 stone wet and suddenly he was back to himself again.


----------



## SarahRicoh (13 January 2014)

at the end of the day as much as id love to only ever ride little ponies and shetlands i would never go out and buy one for me personally to ride as i am to big!

HOWEVER, in the case of the 12hh welsh i ride. i would FAR rather see him ridden and kept fit by me then left to get fat in a field.. i am careful what i do with him and off lead rein he is DEFINITELY not suitable for a child to ride.. his owner is fine with this and both me and him are happy.. he loves going for a gallop with me and hunting


----------

